# Flame Tree's Geronimo Hoss DNA-P VIP @ 6 month's



## red heat (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol don't need name to know where he comes from. They defiantly got some consistency going on over there.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What a great looking dog!Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## red heat (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank's, Im real proud of Hoss he is turning out Great... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [311081] :: FLAMETREE ZAPATA/CHEROKEE BREEDING


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

awww what a pretty dog


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

wow very excellant looking dog loving the coloring makes my dog look pale in comparison! gorgeous gorgeous handsome handsome looking dog!


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Flame Tree represents the reds well.. Good looking, Red Heat.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I love his rich red color! Pretty dog!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome looking boy.


----------



## red heat (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the luv yall showing Hoss... He is a special dog with a great attitude and good temperment...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!

Great looking boy you got there!! I have a 3.5 month old male, Arson, that is very very closely related to your boy!

Sire: FlameTree's Pyro

Dam: Gentry's Legacy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I never EVER get tired of seeing these gorgeous red dogs, I am such a sucker for a redhead. Great lookin boy Hoss is thanks for sharing


----------



## red heat (Dec 6, 2009)

Sydney said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> Great looking boy you got there!! I have a 3.5 month old male, Arson, that is very very closely related to your boy!
> 
> ...


Pyro is a nice dog...Can you post a pic. of Arson as he is closely related to Hoss?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

red heat said:


> Pyro is a nice dog...Can you post a pic. of Arson as he is closely related to Hoss?


Here are two links of recently posted pictures of him, he just had his ears cropped...

Arson the Fire Starter and Johnnie Rotten

Arson's Easter Pics

Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

that there is one beautiful redboy....


----------

